# W'sup with Chris Mills?



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Is he under contract for the Warriors? I think he should be a part of your plans. He is a solid veteran presence you guys could use for all the young talent you got there. I was a big fan of his when he was with my Knicks.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Too bad hes injured all the time and takes up hella cap room


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Mills is a team player*

Yes he's expensive, yes he's getting up in years. But Mills can still drain from long range and he does'nt act like a jackass. He likes helping all the young guys and he is a good influence on them. He has one or two more years left on his deal. He showed up for te 3 day minicamp which was not mandatory so that shows that he wants to do whatever he can to help.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*Yeah.. thats some good positives but the negatives*

Like you said.. AGE
He is slow and gets exploited by more athletic and bigger SF's..
and that fat contract till 2003..


----------



## jrrompy (Aug 27, 2002)

I think he still has 2-3 years left in him. He'll only play under 20mins a game since the Warriors will play Dunleavy about 30mins a game at an average.


----------

